# BSOD Volsnap.sys Vista 64



## littlebird160 (Dec 23, 2008)

Can any one help?

New build with Vista Home Basic 64 bit installed. 

Everything was running fine with 4GB RAM. I decided to increase to 8GB, installed new sticks ok, vista started ok. Went to run the Performance check and the program stop working, so I went for a restart. Now it won't boot, it goes to the Windows error screen and asks how I want to start, Safe mode, Normal and the rest. But no matter which one I choose, I get BSOD and it restarts.

I've tried to run repair from the disc but it BSOD before I can get to the keyboard language screen.
Error is volsnap.sys

I've tried removing the 8GB and going back to 4GB.
I've flashed the BIOS.
I've checked for loose connections and and all components are seated correctly.

System is
QX6700 CPU
Asus P5KC Mobo
9400GT Graphics
8GB DRR2 800MHz RAM
1TB HDD
650W Corsair PSU

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

from what little i can find on this it would appear repair would be the option but since you cannot so far get that far it could be a complete reinstall th
there are two approaches I would use to solve this

1- Boot into safe-mode, load up 'services.msc' (from the run menu
option), and disable the 'Volume Shadow Copy' service (right click,
select properties, and disable)

2- Boot into recovery console, and replace Volsnap.sys with the
original one on the install cd. This should be in your %SYSTEM_ROOT%
\system32\drivers folderis is what i found as i said very little found sorry it is not better news maybe someone else has another approach


----------



## littlebird160 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for replying

I've tried getting into safe mode, but it just keeps restarting. 

So should I format the hard drive and reinstall? :4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

do you have anything you want to save if yes we will need to find a way to do this i would suggest a linux disc which you run in live mode you do not need to install this shold help you gain access to your drive and transfer files to a usb device if not then yes as it will give you a new bright and shiny os remeber to get the updates for vista via update and any driver updates for your make and model comp from the manufacturers web site:smile:


----------



## littlebird160 (Dec 23, 2008)

The only things on the machine are software drivers and Crysis Warhead, but I've got all the disc, so I'll format and try again. Just hope it reinstalls with out all the trouble I had first time around. I let you know how I get on.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Mark - 

Re-install looks to be best option now. Curious, though - do you recall what the bugcheck was on the BSOD (STOP error) and was there a driver name?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

